# Indiana Jones: Neues Spiel von Bethesdas Machine Games



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Indiana Jones: Neues Spiel von Bethesdas Machine Games*

						Die Marke Indiana Jones bekommt ein neues Spiel: Disney hat die Marke an Bethesda (Microsoft) lizenziert und dort hat man Machine Games (Wolfenstein) mit der Entwicklung beauftragt. Es ist die erste große Überraschung 2021 in Spielemarkt, denn mit dieser Konstellation hat wohl niemand gerechnet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones: Neues Spiel von Bethesdas Machine Games*


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (12. Januar 2021)

Wird bestimmt wie die Spiele der Uncharted/Tomb Raider Reihe...


----------



## Captain-S (12. Januar 2021)

Wow, das Bild sieht ja voll echt aus!


----------



## FZShooter (12. Januar 2021)

Kein Adventure kein Shooter? Ja was denn dann?
ein point and click adventure? Ein Jump and Run? Ein Rennspiel?
Indy ist Abenteurer und 
Archäologe bzw Geschichtsprofessor....etwas anderes als ein Adventure ist hier nur dumm!


----------



## bemml (12. Januar 2021)

Des 19. Jahrhunderts, glaube ich nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. Januar 2021)

bemml schrieb:


> Des 19. Jahrhunderts, glaube ich nicht...


Indiana Jones und die Geheimnisse der Zeitmschaschine. 🌚 Anyway, stimmt gleich.


----------



## Zundnadel (12. Januar 2021)

Was für Papi  : Nazis, Mythen , Monster ! Klassisches in der Zeitschiene 1930-60   SP Action Adventure mit Platz für Fortsetzungen + neuen Bösewichten  .Die Wolfenstein Remaker wissen ja, wie so etwas geht Dalli Dalli fertig werden .


----------



## Finallin (12. Januar 2021)

Ich für meinen Teil kann mich mit den "aktuellen" Tomb Raider Ablegern nichts anfangen, würde mich da doch über eine Alternative mit Indie freuen, aber sobald ich Indiana Jones lese/höre, kommt mir unwiderruflich Teil 4 ins Gedächtnis und ich hab schon wieder weniger Lust drauf.  - Das dieses Teil überhaupt der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt wurde, sagt mir das die Rechteinhaber das Thema Indiana Jones nicht mehr sehr Ernst nehmen.  
Aber ich würde mich gerne von diesem Spiel eines anderen belehren lassen.


----------



## Govego (12. Januar 2021)

Vor dem neuen Indiana Jones Spiel (na endlich!) hätte ich gerne ein Remake von "Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis"!


----------



## Davki90 (12. Januar 2021)

Nach Harry Potter und James Bond, bekommt nur eine dritte bekannte Filmfigur endlich wieder ein Videospiel. Bin sehr gespannt, was für eine Art Game es dann genau werden wird. Todd Howard soll aber zuerst mit Bethesda Game Studios Starfield und TES 6 entwickeln. Hoffentlich hat er genug Zeit dafür.


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. Januar 2021)

bethesda? dann kann man das game ja spielen, ca. 1 jahr nach release,... wenn die community es gefixt hat


----------



## ragnaro3k (12. Januar 2021)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Wow, das Bild sieht ja voll echt aus!


Next Gen und am Ende bleiben fliegende Inder und Schätze über..


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Ein neues "Indiana Jones" Point & Click Adventure mit schicker Grafik wäre schön.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (12. Januar 2021)

Ich erwarte Indys coole Kidz (Zwillingsmädchen) als Maincharacter und Marvelmäßigen Transformers Kampfanzügen seitens Machine und als Prise von Bethesda Bugs und Abstürze. Das Ganze als Game as a Service mit Abomodell und Lootboxen. 
Indy war der Held meiner Kindheit, hab echt Angst nach Teil 4 und das von dem Team.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Januar 2021)

Ein neues Point & Click Adventure wäre natürlich geil (generell einige klassische Spiele dieser Art, jetzt, da der Name Lucasfilm Games wiederbelebt wurde), aber ich glaube nicht daran. Wenn das neue Spiel aber "nur" ein Action Adventure wird, das neben Kämpfen auch Rätsel und Erkundung bietet, und nicht allzu linear gescriptet ist, dann wäre ich schon ganz zufrieden, sofern die Qualität stimmt.

Was ich nicht verstehe: Natürlich ist es eine Geldfrage und klassische Point & Click Adventures im Stil der 90er Jahre werden sicher keine zig Millionen mal verkauft werden. Aber warum kann man nicht ein kleines Team mit einem kleinen Budget beauftragen, mit den großen Lizenzen Spiele für ein spezielleres Publikum zu machen? Es muss ja nicht immer ein fettes Triple-A Paket sein. Diverse Indie-Games zeigen immer wieder, wie erfolgreich liebevoll gemachte kleine Spiele sein können. Zusammen mit dem Marketing eines großen Publishers und dem Namen einer bekannten Marke, wie eben Indiana Jones oder Star Wars, müssten sich solche Spiele doch bei geringen Produktionskosten prima verkaufen lassen und damit trotzdem wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sein, wenn auch natürlich nicht mit gigantischen Millionengewinnen.


----------



## weisserteufel (12. Januar 2021)

Bethesda? Die Bude ist bei mir seit F76 durch.
Die sollen sich mal um eine gescheite Engine und vor allem um eine gute GUI kümmern. Was die da mit F76 abgeliefert haben, ist der letzte Müll.


----------



## Finallin (12. Januar 2021)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Die sollen sich mal um eine gescheite Engine und vor allem um eine gute GUI kümmern. Was die da mit F76 abgeliefert haben, ist der letzte Müll.



Das Problem fing doch schon viel früher an... skyrim*hust....


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Januar 2021)

bemml schrieb:


> Des 19. Jahrhunderts, glaube ich nicht...


Das wird so um den 21.Oktober 1937 spielen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. Januar 2021)

Govego schrieb:


> Vor dem neuen Indiana Jones Spiel (na endlich!) hätte ich gerne ein Remake von "Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis"!


The Fate of Atlantis hat mich damals SO DERMASSEN mitgerissen! Unfassbar geiles Game! Ich würde sofort jede Collctors Special Limited Fan Irgendwas Edition kaufen, die man irgendwo bekommen kann...

Ich hab schon immer gehofft, dass noch mehr Atlantis-Content kommt, ich hatte damals SO SEHR gehofft, dass dieser 4. Film zumindest das Thema Atlantis aufgreift...
Aber irgendwie wusste ich auch, dass es sowieso nicht der Fall ist, und höchstwahrscheinlich auch eher schlecht wird.... dass es dann SO mies wurde, hätten aber glaube ich die wenigsten vermutet


----------



## tallantis (13. Januar 2021)

Um mal die Chance for die PS realistisch zu halten. Microsoft hat nix davon gesagt, dass sie nur die Produkte verkaufen wollen, sondern sich vorbehalten von Spiel zu Spiel zu entscheiden. Effektiv ist so eine Nullaussage PR-Vermeidung. Warum sollte man so einen möglichen Kracher nicht nutzen wollen, seine Produkte in eine bessere Position zu bringen. Vor allem wo sich die Wogen langsam glätten wird man in Zukunft nur noch wenig davon hören, dass Bethesda Spiele ihren Weg noch groß auf die Playstation finden. Ich denke die Gedanken bei den üblichen Verdächtigen um die Fallout und TES Reihe wird noch ein Thema sein, aber auch da würde es mich wundern, wenn man hier den Generösen spielt. Da hätte man den Laden gar nicht erst kaufen müssen für die Kohle, die Verkäufe hat Microsoft nicht nötig und Wachstum hängt nicht von ein paar Millionen Sony Spielern ab.

Die Frage ist, ob Bethesda es überhaupt schafft das eine Rolle spielen zu lassen und nicht die nächste Ente auf den Markt zu werfen. Wenn ich nur lese, dass es unter Todd Howard entstehen soll, rollen sich mir die Zehennägel hoch. Der Mann der gegen jegliche Innovation ist, wenn Spieler sie nicht "brauchen" und lieber immer weiter recycelt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2021)

Lustig wie alle sofort Richtung Bethesda beißen obwohl die hier nur ihren Namen als Publisher hinhalten.
Ich für meinen Teil bräuchte als nicht PSler erstmal eine Erklärung wie ein Spiel "wie Uncharted, aber kein TR Klon" aussieht. Ich habe Uncharted immer als (sehr guten) TR Klon verstanden.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Januar 2021)

Ich hoffe das der Charme, von den Indy Filmen ins Spiel transportiert werden kann, dann kann das für mich gerne ein action adventure werden. Würde mich nicht stören und das die Spiele können, hat man meiner Meinung nach bei W:TNO sehr gut gesehen. Generell fand ich die Wolfenstein Spiele sehr stark, nur den letzten Teil habe ich nicht mehr gespielt. Wolfenstein ohne BJ, als Hauptprotagonist war das Interesse kleiner.


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Januar 2021)

Also nur mal so. Ich finde schon das ein Unterschied zu Uncharted und TR besteht. Die einen sind Action Adventure Spiele während Uncharted eher Shooter sind mit leichten Rätseleinlagen. Nicht falsch verstehen ich habe die ersten drei Uncharted Spiele durch udn war gut unterhalten aber TR Spiele sind das nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Januar 2021)

Wenn's von Bethesda kommt, darf man nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## Citizenpete (13. Januar 2021)

Ich hoffe doch diese Heteronormative-cringe-Boomer-Sexisten-Macho-Kackscheixxe wird dem Zeitgeist angepasst? Weder darf Indiana weiß, männlich noch alt sein. Leder ist sowieso ein No-Go. Hashtag unmoralisch, hallo? Archäolog*in darf es sein, aber bitte nicht aus USA. Besser aus Europa - England zum Beispiel. Da es kein Mann ist, darf es auch von höherer Geburt sein. Statt einer Lederpeitsche (#unmoralisch) besser eine Waffe. Nein, gleich zwei. Natürlich ist Archäolog*in stark, selbstbewusst und braucht keine Hilfe von Heteromännern. Da sie stark und bodypositive ist, kann Archäolog*in auch Hotpants tragen.


----------



## tallantis (13. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lustig wie alle sofort Richtung Bethesda beißen obwohl die hier nur ihren Namen als Publisher hinhalten.
> Ich für meinen Teil bräuchte als nicht PSler erstmal eine Erklärung wie ein Spiel "wie Uncharted, aber kein TR Klon" aussieht. Ich habe Uncharted immer als (sehr guten) TR Klon verstanden.


Bethesda is egal, Todd Howard als lead, wie hier genannt wird, ist eben das was Sorgenfalten macht.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2021)

tallantis schrieb:


> Bethesda is egal, Todd Howard als lead, wie hier genannt wird, ist eben das was Sorgenfalten macht.


Der Name taucht im Artikel nicht auf.
Das Spiel soll Machine Games entwickeln, voraussichtlich wieder mit ID Technik. Also weder Entwickler noch Technik stammen vom Studio Bethesda.


----------



## Xzellenz (13. Januar 2021)

> Ein Release vor 2022 ist wohl ausgeschlossen - selbst 2022 ist fraglich.


Reden wir hier vom Indy-Spiel (lol) oder vom Release von Starfield?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Name taucht im Artikel nicht auf.
> Das Spiel soll Machine Games entwickeln, voraussichtlich wieder mit ID Technik. Also weder Entwickler noch Technik stammen vom Studio Bethesda.





> intergrund ist hier, dass Todd Howard auch bei Indy die Rolle des ausführenden Produzenten einnimmt und damit ein weiteres Projekt betreut.


Was Bruder? *Haftbefehl Voice*


----------



## Grendizer (13. Januar 2021)

Was den Release betrifft, tippe ich mal auf denselben Monat, wie das vom neuen Indy-Film. Wurde zuletzt auf Juni/Juli 2022 verschoben. 

Bethesda ist jetzt nicht so mein Favorit, was sie sich anfangs mit FO76 da geleistet haben, fand ich schon recht derb. Da hatte es lediglich Activision Blizzard mit der Blitzchung Geschichte, Diablo "don't you guys have phones" Immortal und Warcraft III Reloaded nocht besser.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Was Bruder? *Haftbefehl Voice*


Das Update kam nach meinem Post Bruda


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (13. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das wird so um den 21.Oktober 1937 spielen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?
Die Aussage von bemml stimmt doch dann


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2021)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> ?
> Die Aussage von bemml stimmt doch dann


Klar.
Nur ist meine genauer.


----------



## Basileukum (13. Januar 2021)

Naja, hoffentlich kann man wieder auf Deutsche schießen!


----------



## Kraizee (16. Januar 2021)

Ich habe im Teaser registriert, dass eine Karte vom Vatikan auf dem Schreibtisch liegt - der fliegt also wohl nicht nur nach Rom ^^


----------



## Xzellenz (16. Januar 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Naja, hoffentlich kann man wieder auf Deutsche schießen!


Ist doch ein Steckenpferd von Machine Games


----------

